
Show HN: SVG Compressor – Free Tools to Clean SVG - isometric
https://svg.prodless.com/compressor
======
isometric
Hey HN! SVG Compressor is based on SVGO, which can effectively reduce the size
of SVG files. I often use inline SVG, and Tailwind CSS. If you have the same
needs as me, I believe you will like it. I will continue to improve it. If you
have any suggestions or you are having any problem, please do not hesitate to
contact me.

~~~
helb
I'm pretty happy with SVGOMG
([https://jakearchibald.github.io/svgomg/](https://jakearchibald.github.io/svgomg/),
also using SVGO), but i rarely change most of the switches from their
defaults. I think the only thing i miss about your tool is a direct markup
paste instead of file upload.

